# Ollie and his favorite girl



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Just some pictures of Ollie with his girl, he absolutely loves her and would love nothing more then to spend all his days with her  He sings to her and preens her hair everything a good boyfriend should.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Is it just me or are the pics not working ??


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

are they not working I can see them...lol you know what I moved them in the album and they probably broke I will have to fix it.


Edit.... Hopefully there fixed now.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

I can see them now i think i might accidentally blocked images from photo bucket (how i managed that i don't know lol) but i've changed it now!They makes such a erm... great couple !! so cute!!!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, they are just so cute together.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Very cute.

Is Ollie's girlfriend a shitzu or a havanese?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

She is a shih tzu


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

aww so cute


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You should get them a cage together, that would be Ollie's dream come true!! :rofl: Not sure about Pepper's though...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cute couple  I can feel the love


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Hehe, that is too funny! It's just like Willow and Clover.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

They look so cute together definately an aahhh picture


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

They're both so cute. I used to have a Llasa Apso (sp?) and a little blue budgie who liked to hang out together, well the budgie did anyway, the dog wasn't so sure about it.


----------



## orcross33 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Funny Thought*

I wonder what their babies would look like LOLOLOLOL


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

so cute love at first sight


----------

